# Spreadsheet for those big Q's



## dadwith4daughters

So I've got my first catering job, cooking for my neighborhood July 4th party. 120 adults/80 kids. I put this excel doc together to help me figure it all out. Here are the details (step-by-step is on the spreadsheet)

1. Accounts for 3 different meats and two types of ppl (adults/kids)
2. You can allocate % of which meat each type of person will eat (kids won't eat lots of pork, but they will eat chicken)
3. Amount of meat per type of person (I checked with our banquet chef who told me he budgets 8oz of meat per adult).
4. Price per lb of each meat
5. Prices for the extras to include # of bags of charcoal, buns, etc
6. A place to put you profit or fee.
7. Lastly it calculates a per person price.

If there's a better mouse trap out there, I couldn't find it in SMF. Plz revise as necessary and repost any improvements.

Mike


----------



## supervman

That's an EXCELLENT job and thanks for sharing! 
It all looks pretty darn organized and well thought out. 
The one thing that stuck out to me was that there was not readily available a way to put in Side Dishes if'n you were to do Baked Beans, Tater Salad, Slaw, etc. Although, I'm no expert on Excel so it can probably be a few lines that are easily added. 

But again, thanks and good job. 
SKOL 
Vman

P.S. and one other thing. Do folks here "generally" agree with the shrinkage numbers? I've seen as high as 50%.


----------



## fatback joe

Here is one that has made the rounds a time or two before with sides added.

Don't know if it is a better mousetrap as much as just a different one.

On edit: I did not design it, I just pass it around as people have an interest or question.......so don't aske me if you have problems with it.  LOL  I am just the middleman.


----------



## downstatesmoker

That's great.  I was starting to think about maybe offering my services as a smoker for parties.  This will help if I do end up going that route.


----------



## dadwith4daughters

Not only is it a better mousetrap, but it's got moving parts that I haven't seen before. Very nice. And definitely looks like the shrinkage on the butt is off. That spreadsheet has it at 45%.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## richtee

Butt will go 45%- considering the fat removal and the shrinkage. Not all of them, but I have seen it plenty.


----------



## crockadale

Are you planning on making a living at this?? Cause $4.00 a head isn’t going cut it. Please enlighten me or are you basically doing this as a neighborly thing.


----------



## dadwith4daughters

Crock...neighborly thing for sure. Wanted to get my feet wet first and no better place than with your friends...i think? :)


----------



## waysideranch

Nice spread sheet.  Great idea.


----------



## crockadale

Good on you.


----------



## jbchoice1

maybe you should sticky this, for future use...


----------



## sweethanky

i cant see it


----------



## cinnamonkc

Both of these are great, thanks!!


----------



## timbre

I know this is bringing up something from the way past.

Does anyone still have a link to these spreadsheets? It would be way easier than trying to recreate from scratch.

thanks

timbre


----------



## diesel

I may be missing something.. where is the spreadsheet?


----------



## oldschoolbbq

May I add;Oh,Why Thank You. I do a lot of fairly big cooks for the Family and Friends, and each one of my cooks I have kept at Journal on so I could go back and refference each mistake and revise the action.Every cook is a learning experience, and the record keeping helps every cook
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. It make sense when you think about it;just my$.02 worth.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     Have fun and....................


----------



## diesel

seriously...  where is the spreadsheet?  I would love to use it.  or at least check it out.  on you post there is a missing image that is all.

thanks..


----------



## rc kookers2011

Likewise I don't see any attachment??


----------



## texas trails

Still cant find the attachment. ???????


----------



## grande

I have just been asked to cater a friend's Wedding Shower & a tool like this would be extremely helpful.

I have always appreciated the help that I have received here at SMF & this is just another example of how neighborly this joint can be.


----------



## callahan4life

There is a Free Downloadable Spreadsheat here: http://www.smokymtbarbecue.com/bbq-tools/bbq-catering-planner.php

This is it as an attachment:
https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/0/04/04f4e632_EventPlanningSpreadsheetSoEzzyV3.06.octet-stream
Here is another on:
https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/a/a2/a269f2b5_EventPlanningSpreadsheet001.octet-stream


----------



## redclaymud

Thank you.  I just did my first catering for 150 and lost my butt on the transaction.  I hope this helps me determine what's a fair price.


----------



## Dutch

Hey redclaymud,  I have used the soEzzy V3.06  program with great results. Chris (soEzzy) is great for answering your questions. The only thing that you can't factor in is your disposables (plates, cups, flatware, napkins, etc.) If you raise your profit margin you can cover the cost of the disposables.  Others will charge a seperate fee for the disposables.


----------



## salbaje gato

Thanks guys. I have a big cook for 150 coming up and this will help a lot in seeing if my prices are in the ballpark of where they should be.


----------



## raastros2

Always doc everything so you can duplicate


----------



## scarbelly

Dutch said:


> Hey redclaymud,  I have used the soEzzy V3.06  program with great results. Chris (soEzzy) is great for answering your questions. The only thing that you can't factor in is your disposables (plates, cups, flatware, napkins, etc.) If you raise your profit margin you can cover the cost of the disposables.  Others will charge a seperate fee for the disposables.


I used to use one similar to that when I was catering - really opens your eyes to what things cost


----------



## smoke_chef

Surely these things are still around but it doesn't look like anyone has had luck getting them reposted. I'll bump this with crossed fingers.


----------



## smoke_chef

Ugh... I did it again... I wasn't on the last page before I posted. Thanks Callahan4life and Scarbelly.


----------

